# Stingray seat reupholsterer - who does good work?



## bikemonkey (Nov 17, 2017)

Interested in sourcing an upholsterer who does good work on Stingray seats...any leads?

Thanks!


----------



## Brian Boothe (Nov 17, 2017)

Joe
mdg4001@netzero.com


----------



## vastingray (Nov 17, 2017)

Joe s the best


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 18, 2017)

Some of Joe's work


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 22, 2017)

Jaxon said:


> Some of Joe's work
> 
> View attachment 711264



Exactly what I was hoping to find. Thank you so much!


----------

